# How?



## mishin31 (May 6, 2010)

how do you become part of a collective to help patients?


----------



## deprave (May 14, 2010)

be more specific, what state are you from? etc....


----------



## mishin31 (May 17, 2010)

California


----------



## me8980109 (May 19, 2010)

Unless I am wrong, under California law collectives are simply a group of patients that join together to share a grow space and the associated costs. I do not believe you can legally grow in a collective to provide for patients that are not part of the collective. The intent is for patients to help each other within the group. So unless I am mistaken, your patients would also need to belong to the collective and that would sort of defeat your needing to help them.

California has allowed a lot of things like dispensaries that are not really legal under the law but no one seems to care.


----------

